# 400 Stück 3 Stock Phoenix Contact Klemmen Initiatoren-/Aktorenklemme DIKD 1,5 NEU



## MRT (8 März 2019)

Verkaufe 

200 Stück 3 Stock Phönix Klemmen Initiatoren-/Aktorenklemme DIKD 1,5 NEU mit OVP

https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onlin...edCategory=ALL

Abgepackt zu 50 Stück

Preis pro Pkg. (50 Stück): 49 Euro

Alle 400 Stück für 350 Euro


----------

